# cutting my piranhas lips off



## piranharch (Dec 28, 2004)

i just got a ten inch black piranha from my neighboor who passed away along with his tank and everything else. im wondering wat i could put on the blade before i cut into its lip to make it slide in easyer, would rubbing alcohol or lemon be better or possibly a flame to heat it up. i would apreciate somones help thanks.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

A live Piranha?


----------



## piranharch (Dec 28, 2004)

and im wondering if i should put some lemon or somthing in its eyes so it can counter act the pain from its lips because i dont want to be cruel truely.


----------



## piranharch (Dec 28, 2004)

yes its alive why would i do that to a dead one


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Why do you want to do such a crazy thing? How'd you like someone cutting your lips off? You're maiming the fish and causing extreme pain. Don't do it.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

piranharch said:


> i just got a ten inch black piranha from my neighboor who passed away along with his tank and everything else. im wondering wat i could put on the blade before i cut into its lip to make it slide in easyer, would rubbing alcohol or lemon be better or possibly a flame to heat it up. i would apreciate somones help thanks.
> [snapback]817682[/snapback]​


your just an idiot


----------



## piranharch (Dec 28, 2004)

but im goign to put the lemon in its eye so in theary they will ballance eachother out right?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

LISTEN!!!! DON'T DO IT.

P-fury is here to provide info and care on Piranhas and not to promote cruelty and insanity.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

This thread needs to be


----------



## piranharch (Dec 28, 2004)

if u would like i will try to get a picture of me cutting of its lips so u can see how its done for when u do that on ur piranhas


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=57249

REad that before you do it.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah man dont do that.. its inhumane..


----------



## piranharch (Dec 28, 2004)

i read it buts sadly its to late wats done is done


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

piranharch said:


> i read it buts sadly its to late wats done is done
> [snapback]817732[/snapback]​


You didn't listen did you?


----------



## piranharch (Dec 28, 2004)

but fast how do i stop the bleeding my red belly is atacking it its never done that before


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Seperate the injured one and use salt and MalFix.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

ya, u sick f*ck. ppl like you should be shot and pissed on for the disgusting things u do to animals. go find somewhere else to promote your fucked up disgusting ways.

fuckin idiot


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

piranharch said:


> but fast how do i stop the bleeding my red belly is atacking it its never done that before
> [snapback]817744[/snapback]​


*I dont believe you... Im calling bullshit on this ..









You you are for real.. post pics dumbass. *


----------



## piranharch (Dec 28, 2004)

okay ill put some pics on in a few min i just need to load them onto my comuter


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, i smell a big stemey pile of bullshit. its either your story, or you. we dont accept people that "torture" their pets here, and really, on this site you will never live down the fact that you cut its lips off, everyone from now on is going to disrespect you and not help you. btw, rhoms and reds dont mix


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*your probably some punk ass kid out of school for x-mas break with nothing to do.. At this point I think you should be*







.








piranharch


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

piranharch said:


> okay ill put some pics on in a few min i just need to load them onto my comuter
> [snapback]817752[/snapback]​


Why don't you treat your fish instead of trying to load pics.


----------



## piranharch (Dec 28, 2004)

heres a pic of when i only cut of the bottom lip i made the fiel prety small so it loads fast


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

were not stupid, thats a red, and those lips are healed. youre GHEY


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

this seems to be the same fish, and you stole someones pic

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...6lr%3D%26sa%3DN


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

actually, now that i think of it, those lips arent cut at all, thats not even your fish. i demand another pic


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

someone ban this kid...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ive seen that pic before...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

and i dunno how good a red would do witha 10 in black piranha


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hes obviously lying, he said he got a 10" rhom and a tank for free, from the start it is suspicious. then he goes on and says he has reds, he must have had them before, so why is the rhom now with the reds. the pic is an old pic, it was once someones avitar.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Someone







this thread..







piranharch and get him


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its obvious this guy is just trying to get a rise out of people. So just dont pay attention to him. In the meantime, I have banned his IP address.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice, gone for good.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Totally agree with Xenon, he was just here to wind people up.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow this was an interesting read. lol


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

This guys an ass hes full of sh*t trying to get everybody pissed off ban his stupid ass, or someone who lives close to him go kick his ass


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

asshole







cant beleive this sh*t


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No need to keep this open, just to provide y'all a cheap excuse to post profanity...









Troll dealt with, case closed


----------

